#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Επισκευή και ενίσχυση κατασκευών (ΕΝ- 1504), Αθήνα, 28 Μαΐου

## marsellos

*Έναρξη:* 28 Μαίου 2014 (έναρξη)
*Διάρκεια:* 170 ώρες (130:θεωρητικό μέρος + 40:πρακτικό μέρος)
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 429
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* *500¤* (εξόφληση τουλάχιστον 10 μέρες πριν την έναρξη)
*Διοργανωτής:* TUV Austria HELLAS*
Εισηγηγές:* 17 συνολικά μεταξύ των οποίων οι: Χρ. Ροδόπουλος, Παν. Πανέτσος, Γ.Καρύδης, Δηλαβέρη Βιβή

Σεμινάριο για την επισκευή και ενίσχυση κατασκευών βάσει του *ΕΝ-1504*.
Δείτε το *αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα* ΕΔΩ.

*Δήλωση Συμμετοχής:* ΕΔΩ
*Πληροφορίες:* κα Σερεμετάκη τηλ. 210.522.09.20


*Ανοιχτή παρουσίαση (OPEN DAY)* του εκπαιδευτικού προγράμματος που θα γίνει την *Τρίτη, 20.05.2014*. Δείτε το πρόγραμμα ΕΔΩ.
Αν επιθυμείτε να παρακολουθήσετε την επίσημη παρουσίαση του προγράμματος (OPEN DAY) παρακαλούμε αποστείλετε είτε ηλεκτρονικά τα στοιχεία σας (ονοματεπώνυμο/ εταιρεία/ τηλέφωνο) στην TUV AUSTRIA ACADEMY.

*Διοικητική Υπεύθυνη Προγράμματος:*
κα Βίκυ Μακραντώνη
Vassiliki.Makrantoni@tuvaustriahellas.gr
210.522.09.20 εσωτερικό: 130

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρον! 
Μακάρι να ακολουθήσει και δεύτερο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αναμένουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## marsellos

Πληροφορίες μπορουν να δοθούν από το TUV Austria HELLAS που το διοργανώνει,
τηλ. 210-5220920, Κα Σερεμετάκη.

----------


## Xάρης

*Ανοιχτή παρουσίαση (OPEN DAY)* του εκπαιδευτικού προγράμματος που θα γίνει την *Τρίτη, 20.05.2014*. Δείτε το πρόγραμμα ΕΔΩ.
Αν επιθυμείτε να παρακολουθήσετε την επίσημη παρουσίαση του προγράμματος (OPEN DAY) παρακαλούμε αποστείλετε είτε ηλεκτρονικά τα στοιχεία σας (ονοματεπώνυμο/ εταιρεία/ τηλέφωνο) στην TάV AUSTRIA ACADEMY.

*Διοικητική Υπεύθυνη Προγράμματος:*
κα Βίκυ Μακραντώνη
Vassiliki.Makrantoni@tuvaustriahellas.gr
210.522.09.20 εσωτερικό: 130

Τελικά το κόστος ανέρχεται στα *500¤*.

----------

